# What is the Loyalty metric and I thought that was Circle?>



## Targetking (Apr 5, 2022)

Confused.


----------



## Loading (Apr 5, 2022)

Loyalty metric looks at both redcard and circle


----------



## Guest Avocado (Apr 5, 2022)

As @Loading  stated, Loyalty is the combination of RedCard and Circle. There are individual RedCard and Circle stats available on MPM and Greenfield as well too. Note: CVS, Optical, and Return transactions are excluded from the % Circle usage stats. CVS and Optical are CSPs and not Target TMs, so there's that. Returns aren't for obvious reasons, as you aren't purchasing anything.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 13, 2022)

Interestingly, I know ETLs now are under pressure to dramatically increase Loyalty percentages in transactions. Apparently, more than half of Target guests are not loyal (Circle, Redcard, or both).  Circle first came out in October 2019.  For Circle's first full year of 2020, the loyalty percentage goal was 30%.  It went up in 2021,  now in 2022 the Loyalty goal is double of the 2020 goal. The problem is that many guests refuse to use Circle or a Redcard, particularly among those using self-checkout.  I don't want to reveal too much info but from looking at MPM I can see that we're much higher than the 2020 goal but much less than the 2022 goal. Perhaps this is why our most recent ETL-SE quit just a few weeks ago.

I do understand the business rationale for increasing guest usage of Loyalty programs.  I also realize there's a subset of guests who simply don't want to participate.  Some guests don't like data tracking for privacy reasons.  There are still a few stores that don't require Loyalty programs to get a good deal, Walmart and Trader Joe's come to mind.  Of course, if you use a payment card then your transactions are being tracked as well. The only way to have real privacy is not only to say "no" to loyalty programs, but to pay only in cash.


----------

